# I need some me time, puppy!



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Smart little guy and cute too!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

The intelligence of our dogs never ceases to amaze me - thanks for making me smile.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love a problem solver  Good luck, you may just have to crate or tether him to get that 10 minute break


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Very cute boy! My girl, 8 now, learned quickly how to squeeze her indestructible ball to get the treats. Unfortunately, her brother, 7, has never figured it out, but he is super sweet. Golden boys will love you with their entire heart, but that does mean they need to be with you every possible moment. Good luck!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

You've got a little Einstein on your hands! You'll need to do a search for "difficult" puzzles for your kid!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

One of mine does that too!! I thought it was just coincidence first, then realised he was doing it on purpose. I then got toys called "Kong Genius" but neither of them could work them out. I guess they're smart, but not THAT smart, haha.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a couple of Kong Genious Ella loves them but not for long she's a lazy bum.
So if I leave it full of food she will play with it a couple of times during the day for the occasional snack.

For an entire meal, well that takes tooooooo long but them again the slow feeder balls have the same problem and we end up most of the days hand feeding the final kibble because little princess is annoyed


----------



## Kendra (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds like a Golden! Too dang smart! 

Our 8 month old Daisy is the same. Luckily my husband is her favorite so she typically needs to be touching him at all times and leaves me alone as long as he's in the room  She has figured out every single toy we've purchased ... within minutes. Our trainer recommended feeding all meals from a Kong wobbler to occupy her longer ... she has it down to a science. She has a very precise method that she uses to empty all of the food out onto the floor as quickly as possible, then gobbles it all up. A full wobbler rarely lasts her more than 5 minutes. 

Our saving grace has been bully sticks. She really loves them so if she's in the mood she will spend at least 15 minutes lying quietly chomping on a fresh stick. But most of the time even that is too much to expect and she's up racing around the house within minutes. 

It's exhausting, really! Smart dogs and smart kids, two of the most time consuming types of creatures. We've been blessed with both. No down time in our house!


----------



## karthik (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL. ..your puppy is so adorable


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Kendra said:


> Sounds like a Golden! Too
> 
> It's exhausting, really! Smart dogs and smart kids, two of the most time consuming types of creatures. We've been blessed with both. No down time in our house!


Smart dog and a smart kid here too. Just lucky that the dog has not gone to law school on mom and dad's dime!
I bought Bailey a slow feeder bowl. It took him one meal to figure out he could still manage to eat at the speed of light if he simply walked rapidly in a circle around the bowl eating as he went. That labyrinth bowl was too easy for him. Maybe I should take him to a corn maze with me. I always get lost in them...I am the dumb woman who has to yell for help to find my way out.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I can't believe I just duplicated that message! Yup. The dog IS smarter than I am!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

G-bear said:


> Bailey arrived with his ball in his mouth and dropped it at my feet. Empty. He had figured out that if he dropped the ball from the top of the stairs the impact would break the treats and they would all fall out. Sigh...I give up. He's smarter than I am. I guess the newspaper can wait until he grows up and settles down a bit....



This made me smile. He and Manny would have a riot together. My boys love a filled kong each. Chester will sit happily sucking and licking all the fillings out. 
Manny. Well, Manny has figured that's far too much work and takes too long so he just drops his with great vigour onto the floor and licks up the splatters and repeats until he's done. 
The state of my kitchen cupboards and walls when he's completed his mission is a sight for sore eyes. It looks as if half the contents of my fridge has been splattered around the room! And the cupboards are cream.  It's not a great look. Yoghurt, apple sauce, meat paste... etc  
Not much down time here either... when describing Mannys character from the day he arrived its 'busy' .... and 'busy' he remains.  
And of course ... totally adorable.:smooch:


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I know I shouldn't laugh about Manny's technique for getting the treats out of his Kong but I had this mental picture of a very, very determined golden smashing his Kong to the floor with great force and then a look of intense satisfaction spreading across his face as he sees his treats now easily accessible on the floor, the walls, the cupboards...Manny is one smart dog. Thank you for the wonderful laugh! And thank you to Manny, also


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

G-bear said:


> We have three dogs. Two full grown and Bailey, our puppy. Silly me for thinking I should get a delightful 10 minutes to read a newspaper. My golden puppy, Bailey, at 9 months is a very busy little man who expects my undivided attention whenever HE wants it. As a result any "me time" requires planning in this house. I had picked up one of those marvelous toys that Kong makes. A hard ball that you can put treats in. I really figured it would keep Bailey happily occupied for 10 minutes. Am I naive or what? Shortly after settling in with the newspaper I heard the pitter patter of little puppy feet rapidly heading up the stairs and then the sound of something heavy falling down the stairs. This happened two or three times and then Bailey arrived with his ball in his mouth and dropped it at my feet. Empty. He had figured out that if he dropped the ball from the top of the stairs the impact would break the treats and they would all fall out. Sigh...I give up. He's smarter than I am. I guess the newspaper can wait until he grows up and settles down a bit....



I hear you sister!  Skye is too smart but unlike 'Cara' who was super smart yet had this need to make sure I was happy from the moment we met, Skye is the opposite...a typical loving, smart Golden puppy with lots of sleep time and play time (and a little demon time). She is such a good girl but a really normal puppy while being too smart gets her into trouble. Finally....I wanted to watch a 'Christmas Carol' undisturbed as when she is in the den for 2 hours...it is run behind the chair and hide from us, run out and inspect the closet (has to be open for the cable to work), jump on couch and proceed to lay down all over me and get up and then attack a toy. Go into play position to bite and growl to get us to play, jump on me and lick my ears.Of course, during the day she sleeps for hours somewhere near me and plays with much less energy. It is at waking and the evening 'demon period' that she does not let us have 'down time'. She does not get that the 'Den for us' is the 'resting' room  Last night I told her "Daddy needs a 'Calgon take me away' hour or so....so tough!" Into the crate...she has never cried in there but it is not her favorite place except at night for sleep. I then proceeded to enjoy a delightful Rose and watch Alastair Sim as 'Scrooge'. Then....I let her ruin the rest of the TV viewing evening 

Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15
Forever Heart Golden


----------



## OllieBear (Dec 9, 2015)

*Ice Cubes or Frozen Bones*

Sounds like our little guy. We give him a couple ice cubes or a frozen bone and it usually keeps him occupied for a good 10 minutes, more because he's intrigued about why they are frozen!


----------

